# Best way to get grinder from South Africa to UK



## andrewbuch (May 28, 2016)

Hi all,

I've got a Rancilio Rocky grinder here in South Africa and want to get it to the UK.

I am not sure what the best option would be to transport it. I was thinking trying to arrange with the airline to be able to take it as fragile carry on.

Any other ideas? I've got all the original packaging for it.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd throw just it in the case honestly, well padded with pants, socks and t-shirts (clean, preferably), or just check it in it's original box (or double box it if it makes you feel better).

Whilst baggage handlers don't tend to have the most finesse, once you've wrapped something up in enough layers of soft things it takes a surprising amount of force to actually do any damage. Personal experience: regular shopping trips to the US over the last ~15 years, bringing back all sorts on the case with nary an issue.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I often do use empty soda bottles, the are kept in the fridge before using with the lid on, on the packing time take them out, loosen the lid and close direct after refil to normal proportions, so during trip the keep good volume, for an grinder six of eight bottles, placed on strategic places, and You keep te grinder in one piece!

So first pack the grinder in an small box "Well packed" and the bottles in an outerbox with the smaller box! Place good straps around!


----------



## andrewbuch (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Hope to have my grinder in the UK soon. Will pack it safely into my suitcase.


----------

